# '94 b13 won't start.



## MorganUmbra (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey all!

I drive a 1994 sentra limited edition that was sitting around with a dead alternator for two years or so. I just got finished getting it fixed by my mechanic last week, and it died again yesterday. My dad and I are running with the assumption that it's the starter, but here's the weird thing! The car would not start in the parking space I left it in, but once pushed backwards a few feet, it would. The tow truck guy said he'd bet money that it was a flywheel problem, but that's got to do with transmissions, right? I'm new to trying to fix cars, and mostly I'm just trying to understand what failed. 

anyway, the sounds that would happen when it wouldn't start are a single click, and a barely audible hissing sound. Does anyone have any advice on this? or have they heard of this weird rolling-backwards-then-starting thing? the battery is new and good, the alternator is new. 

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the "hissing" sound you are mentioning is the sound of the starter spinning, but not catching the teeth of the flywheel, then it's possibly that it is your problem; it could also be the starter gear is not extending out to meet the flywheel. To find out, you would have to remove the starter motor and look at the teeth of the flywheel to see if they are damaged; the engine would need to be turned at the crank bolt to inspect all of the teeth. The flywheel is bolted to the end of the crank and one would need to remove the transmission to get to it. At that point, either it could be replaced with a flywheel assembly, or a new ring gear could be purchase and a machine shop could remove the old ring gear and press on the new one. If there's a lot of wear on the clutch disc, it would make sense to install a new clutch assy. at this point. It would also be a good time to replace the rear main crank seal.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

MorganUmbra said:


> the sounds that would happen when it wouldn't start are a single click, and a barely audible hissing sound. Does anyone have any advice on this? or have they heard of this weird rolling-backwards-then-starting thing? the battery is new and good, the alternator is new.Thanks!


Do the simple things first; make sure both battery cables are in good condition and check the terminals for oxidation and tightness. A single click could be indicative of a bad solenoid. An easy test of a bad starter is to tap the side of the starter with a small hammer while trying to start the engine; if it makes a difference, the starter is bad. If you need to replace the starter, buy a good re-built OEM starter. Many aftermarket units don't last very long and in some cases are DOA.


----------



## MorganUmbra (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, guys! The mechanic said that some moisture got into the shifter and that and 20 years of gunk was keeping the stick from going into park all the way, which was keeping the car from starting. They got it cleaned out and lubed and nothing needed to be replaced (thank god. I love my mechanic.)
I'll keep the starter stuff in mind, this car has a history of starter problems. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well in that case, it must be an automatic trans. Manual transmissions have flywheels; automatics have flexplates.


----------



## MorganUmbra (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's an automatic. Since the mechanic cleaned the shifter, it's been much smoother going from letter to letter. 

I have no idea if the shifter has much to do with the actual shifting in automatic cars, but the transmission stuff seems to be moving much smoother as well. It might be the placebo effect but going up hills at speed isn't nearly as loud or hard. 

Now the only thing really wrong with it is the gas mileage keeps going down! 2 years ago, it got 32 mpg on average, and now it's getting about 20 (which is closer to the original estimates). Not sure how to fix it, but I did get some fuel injector cleaner to see if that helps, since the car was sitting for so long.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

MorganUmbra said:


> Now the only thing really wrong with it is the gas mileage keeps going down! 2 years ago, it got 32 mpg on average, and now it's getting about 20 (which is closer to the original estimates). Not sure how to fix it, but I did get some fuel injector cleaner to see if that helps, since the car was sitting for so long.


You might consider replacing the O2 sensor. If it's bad, it would produce a noticeable effect on MPG.

Two good fuel injection cleaners are Techron and Redline SL-1. Some of the cheaper cleaners don't do much of anything; just a waste of money.


----------



## MorganUmbra (Dec 4, 2014)

I've got a haynes manual coming from ebay soon, but is that an easy part to replace? I'd like to start trying to do some things myself.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's easy as long as it's not too rusted in. You'll need an O2 Sensor socket, which you might be able to get from your local auto parts store on a tool loaner program, if they have one. Just unplug the sensor and unscrew it out, and reverse to install. Be careful not to drop the new sensor or over-tighten it. Use a quality part. NTK is the OEM part and Denso is also very good. You can get them from Rockauto.com for a good price.


----------



## MorganUmbra (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey again!

More Information for NTK 25572

Would this be the one that I want? the manual came in today and I just want to make sure before I buy it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have California emissions certification, it's NTK 25572.
If you have Federal emissions certification, it's NTK 24521.

NGK Spark Plugs USA


----------



## MorganUmbra (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry for bringing it back up to the top, I'd just like to report back. The 02 sensor was changed and it helped a little. By the end of it, we did a new catalytic converter that I got pretty cheap from autozone and soon after, the engine started stalling every so often. Now the car is DEAD dead now, the problem ended up being the timing chain was stretched, causing the engine to have low power & have shit gas mileage. Having had the choice between getting a new engine (2000+ in parts & labor because the chain actually came clean off while I was driving!) or getting a new car, I chose to get a new car (2009 versa hatch. her name is victronica. I love her.)

The old car has gone to the scrap yard to serve as an organ donor to other nissans in need. RIP scooty puff.


----------

